
The community gave us low-latency live streaming. Then Apple took it away - lladnar
https://mux.com/blog/the-community-gave-us-low-latency-live-streaming-then-apple-took-it-away/
======
phillipseamore
This article is too soft on Apple. ALHLS is a complete disaster.

~~~
GeneticGenesis
Author here.

You should have read the first draft

~~~
phillipseamore
I can imagine :)

